# The Never Ending Sentence: Part 2



## Se7enMeister (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess no one remembers my last thread when we did the same thing

This is a game where you add a word to an already growing sentence

Rules: Post ONE word at a time, And try to keep the sentence coherent (somewhat)

OK the word we will start with is.......

Kittens

GO!!!!!!

Edit: Watch out for double post


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are


----------



## Harris (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes


----------



## Harris (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered


also, what's a potato cake


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in

(Look up Arby's)


----------



## Harris (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins


----------



## daybean (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love


----------



## daybean (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all

(This has gotten really bad really fast )


----------



## Gregk (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious


----------



## nespythe (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious


----------



## Gregk (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese, turtles.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2009)

Groff said:


> Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese, turtles.



Its a neverending sentence man and you just added a full stop lol


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese, turtles-speed


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice all smelly delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice all smelly delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice all smelly delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice all smelly delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice all smelly delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens

(back to kittens...but ones of the sea-ish variety)


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where


----------



## Harris (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders has

(And thus I set this one up yet again for all kinds of horror )


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over


----------



## renzoip (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear


----------



## wammy_bar (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris


----------



## Konnector (Jan 11, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis

(That sentence doesn't make any sense.)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all

lol: This is so horrible )


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the



make it XRATED!!!


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 12, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

:O one word at a time lads.

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2009)

What is a "sentance" exactly?  Your thread title is full of fail! 

EDIT: Changing your title now doesn't change the fact that it WAS spelled incorrectly!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 13, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> What is a "sentance" exactly?  Your thread title is full of fail!
> 
> EDIT: Changing your title now doesn't change the fact that it WAS spelled incorrectly!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably


----------



## arktan (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes and epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason


----------



## Daemoniac (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe


----------



## Uncle Remus (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 16, 2009)

^ Look who is a word hog...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked


----------



## Seedawakener (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being


----------



## liamh (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and
EDIT: Damn liamh, you're fast!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly


----------



## Brendan G (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

_Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized
_


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans _prized ass
_


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten


----------



## Brendan G (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's


----------



## gunshow86de (May 16, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my


----------



## Anthony (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe


----------



## MikeH (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with


----------



## Æxitosus (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves


----------



## victor5464 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids, boners


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal fecal fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefor he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating


----------



## Dan (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while


----------



## CatPancakes (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins


(wasnt the old one started by me? i cant remember)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 17, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him


----------



## renzoip (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound


----------



## Brendan G (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's


----------



## Anthony (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo


----------



## Daemoniac (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo


----------



## leandroab (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice,


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts


----------



## liamh (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick


----------



## leandroab (May 18, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who


----------



## liamh (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie


----------



## liamh (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs


----------



## scottro202 (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind


----------



## leandroab (May 22, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while


----------



## Snorelax (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to 1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to 1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and


----------



## cddragon (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to 1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to 1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with


----------



## leandroab (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its 6am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and 15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to 1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste


----------



## Benjo230 (May 23, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 24, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies that taste like afterbirth


----------



## cddragon (May 24, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies that taste like afterbirth Jesus who respawned after 3 days


----------



## leandroab (May 24, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies that taste like afterbirth Jesus who respawned after 3 days of pain,


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 24, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies that taste like afterbirth Jesus who respawned after 3 days of pain, C C C C C COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 24, 2009)

^^^^ owned hahahaha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 26, 2009)

Kittens are potato cakes covered in Bootsy Collins love juice, all smelly, delicious, nutritious, obese turtles-speed up in gratuitous gorey seakittens, where Karl Sanders splooges acid over sized bear balls with Chuck Norris gyrating his massive penis that explodes all the vaginas in the world then a makes an epic pool of doodoo butter behind the waffle iron dispenser that also gesticulates questionably picklodka according new age of science and reason, croquet maybe a little blandly cooked despite being saturated and pasted with man glaze inside a smelly pile of pig feces hanging from spidermans prized ass while the hulk rides a kitten covered in nuclear waste from Vinnland's loins lions oh my Per Nillson is a hoe with aids and loves arpeggios that make baby jesus cry fecal all the way home and tell his mom all about it oh wait jesus doesn't have a mom so therefore he's a testube baby hahahahaha what a douche i just added like five lines to this but i don't care its6 am and im friskey oh well now it's time to go watch asian ass porn while eating smegma tolberone covered in homosexual [email protected] while muffins never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you, Kentucky grilled chicken is in my ass wheres stitch when you need him naked, writhing, bound in Cthulhu's Per Nilsson is still a hoe that eats shit off of my feet with a stick of butter covered in severed penii and15 custom Sherman guitars covered in dave chappeles doo doo butter with bird poo cock-a-doodle-doo, vagina juice, mmmm she's got the squirts furiously too bad its a fat chick but who wouldn't show compassion for a beached whale. Little Reggie consumed raw tittehs behind Applebee's while sitting on a little boy screaming moomy mommy ima gettin squashed by a fat chick behind applebesss waaaaaaaah god this thread sucks i'm gunna go jerk off to1 guy and 1 jar cya later suprise aligator buttsecks that tastes oh soooo good and Ed Roman born a child of DeVries ate a truck filled with ass flavoured toothpaste cookies that taste like afterbirth Jesus who respawned after 3 days of pain, C C C C C COMBO BREAKER!

*CHAPTER 2:*

The pineapple wept


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone


----------



## leandroab (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old


----------



## cddragon (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better


----------



## leandroab (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although


----------



## MikeH (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money


----------



## Benjo230 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute


----------



## Benjo230 (May 26, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe


----------



## thebhef (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter, but that's neither here nor there, because


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 27, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which


----------



## leandroab (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for


----------



## cddragon (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 29, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which


----------



## liamh (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of


----------



## leandroab (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY mad whilst simultaneously


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese


----------



## leandroab (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs that you should - nay!, must! - considering throwing from Sir Allan Sugar's penthouse


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs that you should - nay!, must! - considering throwing from Sir Allan Sugar's penthouse a load of used tampons and condoms onto the face of


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs that you should - nay!, must! - considering throwing from Sir Allan Sugar's penthouse a load of used tampons and condoms onto the face of a roasted chicken who was eating some potatoes


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs that you should - nay!, must! - considering throwing from Sir Allan Sugar's penthouse a load of used tampons and condoms onto the face of a roasted chicken who was eating some potatoes around the time of apocalypse, but eventually disappeared into hypersapce, never again to be seen by CIAM, as epic as he is in his chastity (yeah, right) and ability to


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 2, 2009)

The pineapple wept delicious tears of chocolate when he thought of [email protected]+toblerone wrapped in delicious mung bean curd, but decided that Steve Vai is old and Jesus sweeps better than Yngwie Malmsteen, but not better than John Petrucci, although Rusty Cooley sucks dick for crack money and cheeseburgers, possibly a fat prostitute with syphallis, and neutron star matter was the key to the universe in the days of yore, but these days it's so old-fashioned that lol wut, vaginas are the shit cakes of sympathy to which you apologize for Fred Durst, who sucks peanut butter through a straw and has a pencil shoved up his urethra, along with watermelons and some salsa picante which A FUCKING MYUNG TACKLE would dare not fuck your mother's carrot for fear of factory made babies, but I would enjoy eating some water mellon in front of a rainbow that could FUCKING SPELL WATERMELON CORRECTLY whilst simultaneously jerkin my gerkin on an uncorrectly spellt watermelon which does not seam to like heaven because satan makes better chili that speaks in an INCORRECT manner as if it was an english student eating some spaghetti in front of a staircase full of cheese poofty poofy poofs that you should - nay!, must! - considering throwing from Sir Allan Sugar's penthouse a load of used tampons and condoms onto the face of a roasted chicken who was eating some potatoes around the time of apocalypse, but eventually disappeared into hypersapce, never again to be seen by CIAM, as epic as he is in his chastity (yeah, right) and ability to shove a broomstick up my ass while screaming in agony but he dont care cause he loves shoving things up his as and exploding his colon hehehehehe 1 guy and 1 horse


----------

